# Megan Racing Springs b13



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

I have searched but there is not that much thread about this springs. Does anybody have megan springs on there b13? I saw their website and they have the spring rates posted. Spring rates are 300f and 350r, http://www.meganracing.com/products/product_detail.asp?prodid=276 its pretty cheap too. Im looking to replace my prokits with springs with a higher spring rate. I kno that hyperco is an option but its too much for me. Would this megan racing springs worth my money? Any opinions? Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

searched? How about going back and ready EVERY ONE of those stickys on springs.


----------

